# Printer problem--



## Harold_V (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, I'm at my wits end. 
Yesterday I tried to print a download (a pdf file). Everything appeared to work, but when the printer started running, all it printed was a single line at the top of the page, which I interpreted to be the data that identifies what is being printed, and that only after I hit the go button on the printer (a HP 5000 LaserJet). Printing normally takes place without any intervention once I've clicked Print, so that in and of itself was unusual. 

Assuming that, maybe, I had a corrupted driver, I downloaded the latest driver (from HP), installed it and tried again. Now there appears to be no communication between the computer and the printer. The file which is intended to be printed is loaded to the spooler, which is active, but it appears to not be communicating with the printer. I have unplugged the printer and replugged (USB port) ---and it is identified by Windows---it just doesn't talk to the computer otherwise. 

The printer works from its own control panel, meaning I can print reports on the printer's status, it just won't print from the computer. 

Anyone have a clue what the hell is wrong? I'm a great distance from any available service. 

Harold


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 15, 2013)

Harold.. The print spooler has always been a problem.
Find the setting and print directly to the printer. Not the spooler. 
That usually fixes anything.

You might try printing just the first page of the PDA. I had a problem because the PDA was too large but printing 10 pages at a time worked.

B.S.


----------



## oldgeek (Dec 15, 2013)

A couple of things to try:

Delete existing PDF from queue, then try to print a simple single page document.

Remove any unused USB devices , and especially any USB hubs or distribution devices. It is best to connect directly to the printer through a single short USB cable.

Try a new USB cable, and a totally different USB port on the computer. For instance, if you are using a USB port on the front of the computer switch to a USB port on the back of the computer.

What OS are you using now?


----------



## Geo (Dec 15, 2013)

Also, since you updated drivers and the computer is not recognizing the printer, unplug the printer and open the device manager. Uninstall the printer from the system and close the device manager. turn off the computer and Plug the printer back into the computer. power the computer back on and let the computer go through the install wizard.

Of coarse delete any files in queue in the spool file before doing the above.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try each of them later today, as time allows. I'll report on my success, or lack thereof.

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok! Did enough to determine that the problem is the printer. It's a HP 5000 Laserprinter, and apparently no longer made. I am having no luck finding anyone who works on printers, and equally lousy results trying to wring information from HP's web site. In order to access, I must provide three numbers, A model, which I have, a S/N, which I have, and a product number, which does NOT appear anywhere on the printer. 

This thing was not cheap---it has printed just over 2,000 pages, and is reputed to be capable of 40,000 pages/month. The problem appears to be a board----the printer will print internally (such as reports on the computer) but does not recognize documents forwarded from the computer. The best it will do is print a single line at the top of the document, which is the identity of the document. It does NOT print any of the document. 

Did I mention, this is not a standard printer? It prints all sizes up to 11" x 17". Its purpose is to print B size prints for machining, so it's important to me to get it running. 

Can anyone lend anything of value in the way of getting this printer functional? 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Dec 18, 2013)

Printers are cheap now a days. when i have a problem with one i just trash it and buy another one. i seen one at wal mart the other day for $30 including the cartridges. most times the cartridges themselves cost that much.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 18, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Printers are cheap now a days. when i have a problem with one i just trash it and buy another one. i seen one at wal mart the other day for $30 including the cartridges. most times the cartridges themselves cost that much.


Did you take note that this printer prints 11" x 17"?

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 18, 2013)

This should be a link to the service manual;

http://www.marketpoint.com/Service_Manuals/5000%20HP%20LJ%20Service%20Manual.pdf


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 18, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> Ok! Did enough to determine that the problem is the printer. It's a HP 5000 Laserprinter, and apparently no longer made. I am having no luck finding anyone who works on printers, and equally lousy results trying to wring information from HP's web site. In order to access, I must provide three numbers, A model, which I have, a S/N, which I have, and a product number, which does NOT appear anywhere on the printer.
> 
> This thing was not cheap---it has printed just over 2,000 pages, and is reputed to be capable of 40,000 pages/month. The problem appears to be a board----the printer will print internally (such as reports on the computer) but does not recognize documents forwarded from the computer. The best it will do is print a single line at the top of the document, which is the identity of the document. It does NOT print any of the document.
> 
> ...



Harold,
That seems odd, when you say it prints one line with the job info, is that readable or garbage? If that line is readable it still seems likely it could be a bad driver? Have you tried connecting it to a different computer or laptop, and if so did you use a different cable? It's possible I guess that the printer's USB port could be bad. Does it has any other interfaces available to print from like a Parallel interface or an Ethernet network connection? These days printers print everything in a graphic mode to be able to handle custom fonts, font scaling, and so on. Not like the old days when they sent raw text and only the graphic elements on the page were printed as graphics. So what I'm getting at is if the data starts off ok but gets out of sync, due to a bad cable or buffer overload say, then everything past that point will print as random garbage. I've ordered parts before for my own laser printer off the internet, but most of the sites that showed up in a search pretty much focus on non-electronic parts like fuser rollers, pickup rollers, and so on. I see you're in Washington, I presume that's Washington state? If nothing else pans out, maybe check with one of these printer service companies in that area:

https://www.google.com/search?clien...er+printer+service+in+washington+state&rls=en

This page will allegedly help you find the HP product number:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...t_page=product&dlc=en&docname=c01230412&lc=en

Good luck!


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 18, 2013)

macfixer01 said:


> That seems odd, when you say it prints one line with the job info, is that readable or garbage?


Fully legible, but none of that information would normally be printed on the document. 



> If that line is readable it still seems likely it could be a bad driver?


Driver(s) have been replaced, and nothing appears to make a difference, although in some cases, the printer prints nothing at all. Running checks on the drivers indicates nothing is wrong, and the print spooler is operating. 



> Have you tried connecting it to a different computer or laptop, and if so did you use a different cable?


I connected the printer to the old computer I used to use and got the same results. I have only the one cable, which adapts the parallel port to a USB 2 port on the computer. 



> It's possible I guess that the printer's USB port could be bad
> Does it has any other interfaces available to print from like a Parallel interface or an Ethernet network connection?


The printer offers only a parallel and serial port, as it is quite old---before USB ports were available.



> I see you're in Washington, I presume that's Washington state? If nothing else pans out, maybe check with one of these printer service companies in that area:


Yes! Washington State.

Thanks for that. I spent the better part of today talking to every possible source in the two nearest towns. Not one of them could recommend any possibilities. In all cases, they suggested tossing the printer and buying a new one. I just did that, buying a small Brother laser jet, but I still need to get this printer operational, as it is the only one I have that can make prints in the larger format (11 x 17), which is a B sized print. Very nice for working in the (machine) shop. 

Having clipped the links, I thank you for having provided them. I've really hit a wall with my research, as I'm well out of my element with these things. I am forever in your (and others) debt, for trying to help. 



> Good luck!


Thanks! Right now, I could use a little of that! 

Harold


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 18, 2013)

One more thing... If you really think the board is bad, there are several Laserjet 5000 formatter boards on Ebay in the $25 - $50 price range. They may be older since they seem to only have a parallel connector and some DB-9's that may be for controlling an optional feed tray or something. They appear to also have two option slots for plugging in other interface cards though.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 18, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> This should be a link to the service manual;
> 
> http://www.marketpoint.com/Service_Manuals/5000%20HP%20LJ%20Service%20Manual.pdf


Wow! Thanks, that is, indeed, the proper service manual, and I didn't have the link, or a copy of the manual. Now I'll be able to determine how many boards the printer has. One person I spoke to was quite confident that the formatting board was at fault. Don't yet know if it even has one, but now I'll be able to make some determinations. 

Thanks, Jim. Always a gentleman! 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Dec 18, 2013)

I didn't see that part. I threw a good printer printer away a couple of month's ago and come to find out all it was the cable.


----------



## oldgeek (Dec 18, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> > Have you tried connecting it to a different computer or laptop, and if so did you use a different cable?
> 
> 
> I connected the printer to the old computer I used to use and got the same results. I have only the one cable, which adapts the parallel port to a USB 2 port on the computer. Harold



Please try a new parallel to USB data converter!

Due to the parallel to serial conversion, The data has to be buffered somewhere/somehow, and your issues seem to fall along those lines.

Also, page 3-36 in the manual looks helpful, just be sure to write down all of your communication parameters, as you will need to reenter them.

What is your OS? didn't you recently change?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, the driver has been reinstalled and you have also tested from another computer. Then I would suggest a factory reset of the printer. Look at page 3-36 in the service manual.

If that doesn't work... you wrote that you unplugged the USB cable, but the manual doesn't mention USB as an option (just had a brief look so I could have missed that). That means you are using an USB to RS232 adapter cable. Try to switch to another adapter and also switch to a new cable and then do the test again.

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 18, 2013)

oldgeek said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > > Have you tried connecting it to a different computer or laptop, and if so did you use a different cable?
> ...




I agree with oldgeek and Göran here. Given what you have and have not tried so far, I too think the problem is more likely in your cable or USB/Parallel adapter than with the printer. If you could locate a friend or neighbor with an older laptop or desktop PC that has a real parallel port, and try that with a standard parallel cable, then you'd know for certain whether the problem is in the formatter board or not?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2013)

The Laserjet 5000 uses cache memory. It can "die" and corrupt the data being transferred to it.

Effectively the PC/laptop has done its job properly but the printer doesn't.

Here's a link to the actual parts and descriptions of what's in that old (but reliable) bus of yours. This is where you find the real part numbers associated with the printers and then you can use that to find your bits on the 'bay.

http://www.partsurfer.hp.com/Search.aspx?type=PROD&SearchText=C4110A


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 18, 2013)

spaceships said:


> The Laserjet 5000 uses cache memory. It can "die" and corrupt the data being transferred to it.
> 
> Effectively the PC/laptop has done its job properly but the printer doesn't.
> 
> ...




Except for the fact that if the memory was bad, the printer's power up self test should detect it and generate a 53.xx.xx error code on the display?


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 18, 2013)

Being an HP laser printer, it should have built-in diagnostics that will allow you to print a test page that is stored in the printers diagnostic program memory. Not a PC based print test page.
At least the ones I have played with had it.
That will rule out a PC to printer data failure, as the print data is stored in the printer and does not come from the PC.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys gave me one more avenue to peruse. When I checked the printer with a different computer (my old one), I used the same cable. I still have the old parallel cable, so when time allows I'll try it again, this time with that cable. It is possible that the cable is at fault, although the computer recognizes the printer, and sends the data from the spooler. Again, it behaves as if the printer is not hearing the computer, which is why I considered the problem to be a board. 

There's a large series of things that can be printed from the printer control panel, and all of them print. The printer does not report any problems. 

Someone mentioned that I recently changed systems (true). The problem is not related to the change, as the printer had been used several times since the change, without issue. 

Thanks again, guys. If you think of other possibilities, don't hesitate to make mention. If I get the problem resolved, I'll be certain to make mention. Who knows---someone else may benefit. 

Harold


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 19, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> Someone mentioned that I recently changed systems (true). The problem is not related to the change, as the printer had been used several times since the change, without issue.


Maybe, maybe not. The newer versions of Windows include an auto-update feature that searches for updates and patches every time you're connected to the internet. Depending on how you have it configured, it can automatically download the updates and install them. This _can_ cause a program that was functioning normally to stop working. I have an old XP Pro machine that I use with some of my legacy software that will not run on newer Windows versions. I had the updater configured to run automatically. One day, one of my programs refused to run. I tried everything I could, including uninstalling and reinstalling the program with no success. After a lot of research, I backed everything up, deleted everything including the OS, and started over with a new install of XP. That's all it took. Everything ran fine after it was reinstalled. I now have the updater turned off. If it ain't broke, I have no need to fix it.

I don't know that your problem is related, but if your system updates automatically, it is an outside possibility. It's not likely in your case, since you report the same problem with a different computer, but it's something to keep in mind.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 19, 2013)

macfixer01 said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > Except for the fact that if the memory was bad, the printer's power up self test should detect it and generate a 53.xx.xx error code on the display?



True but the operative word is SHOULD. I've seen non reported errors before. It's just another avenue and food for thought lads. Nothing more.


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 19, 2013)

My money is on the USB cable being the culprit. I previously did in-home service work for a company contracted to Best Buy, Circuit City, Montgomery Ward and Sears. The cable is supposed to be bi-directional and when communications seemed to be going in only one direction a new USB cable usually solved the problem.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 19, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> but if your system updates automatically, it is an outside possibility. It's not likely in your case, since you report the same problem with a different computer, but it's something to keep in mind.


Indeed it is, but in this case, the old computer isn't connected to the internet, as it has no need. Thus, it is still configured as it was when it was removed from service. Based on that, I would expect the printer would work, as it was working when we upgraded to the new computer, but with the adapter cable, it does not. That gives me reason to consider it may be the cable, so I'll try using the old parallel cable, connected to the old computer, that should wring out the problem, or at least eliminate the cable as the cause. That most likely leaves the formatting card, which I found is available for under $85. A cheap fix, assuming it's the problem. 

I appreciate all the comments. I knew nothing about these printers a couple days ago. I now have a much better understanding. Keep the comments coming. 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 19, 2013)

Have you tried the factory reset yet?

Göran


----------



## Palladium (Dec 19, 2013)

Mine would show connected to the computer also. I did everything you're doing Harold. I reinstalled drivers and even restored my computer. It was a 3-4 day nightmare! I'm the type that if it don't work i get aggravated with it. I also have a philosophy that i will break anything that doesn't work so i don't just keep messing with it until i get more and more frustrated. I will purposely destroy something so i have to buy a new one instead of fooling with the old one over and over and over because all it does is contribute to frustration and the end result is the same either way. So i took a hammer and thoroughly enjoyed beating the **** out of it!!! I took a deep sigh of relief and bought a new one. When i hooked it up the computer recognized it and i hit print. Guess what???? Yep!!!! It was at that moment i realized what the problem was. Boy did i feel foolish.


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 19, 2013)

gold4mike said:


> My money is on the USB cable being the culprit. I previously did in-home service work for a company contracted to Best Buy, Circuit City, Montgomery Ward and Sears. The cable is supposed to be bi-directional and when communications seemed to be going in only one direction a new USB cable usually solved the problem.




I agree on the USB/Parallel adapter cable arrangement probably being bad. One more thing I noticed when I looked at the service manual for the printer is that it offers a compatibility mode for the parallel port if it has problems operating on older or slower computers. If that setting has changed from what it was, I suppose it may cause trouble? I don't know if a USB-converted parallel port operates substantially slower than a Real parallel port of not? It may have more to do with working on non-bidirectional parallel ports though, it didn't say much about it.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 20, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> Have you tried the factory reset yet?
> 
> Göran


Yes. I've tried every option at my disposal that appears on the printer screen.

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 20, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried the factory reset yet?
> ...


Even the procedure on page 3-36 in the service manual?

They call it a "Cold reset", it sets all settings back to factory default. It doesn't appear in any menus in the printer or in the settings on the PC.

Göran


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 22, 2013)

An update.
I finally found time to hook the printer to my old computer, using the old parallel cable. I'm happy to report, that was the end of the printing problem. Just as Palladium had suggested, the parallel/usb cable is defective. 

Thanks for all the guidance. This old guy really appreciates the help. I don't think I'd have considered the cable without prodding. 

Harold


----------



## sharkhook (Dec 22, 2013)

This will sound kind of odd for a gold refining forum. 

But as the gold plate wears on the cables, they can start to do weird things. The data seems to loose some translation from the computer to the printer, causing all kinds of problems. Glad to you have it working now.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm an old school guy and when i looked at the cable i thought to myself that if it's not broken then it can't be the problem. I've also worked on many a cars where i had to chase down a faulty wire and have learned that just looking at a wire or even testing it as good can be deceiving to say the least. After realizing that it was the problem i to noticed that the corrosion with the contacts was the culprit. I never pull or unplug it to cause the failure. My laptop sits in the shop and residual fumes from the air lead to the corrosion and the parts malfunction.


----------



## sharkhook (Dec 22, 2013)

Palladium said:


> I'm an old school guy and when i looked at the cable i thought to myself that if it's not broken then it can't be the problem. I've also worked on many a cars where i had to chase down a faulty wire and have learned that just looking at a wire or even testing it as good can be deceiving to say the least. After realizing that it was the problem i to noticed that the corrosion with the contacts was the culprit. I never pull or unplug it to cause the failure. My laptop sits in the shop and residual fumes from the air lead to the corrosion and the parts malfunction.



You are right about the corrosion. I just scrapped a computer system from the lab of a small chemical company, what a mess, not worth the effort.


----------

